# Charging for prints



## CdTSnap

I was just wondering how much some of you charge for prints? A couple of people in my local area have asked for framed photos of mine (scenic areas around me) I just said $100 and they all said YUP like it was way to cheap lol

These are 16x12" prints in a frame cost me $52 all up to print and buy the frame.


----------



## Designer

Keith has a very good answer, so either send him a PM or search for the post.


----------



## ruggedshutter

200-300% markup depending upon your market.


----------



## tirediron

WAY too cheap.  I would be around $80 for the print only, and probably closer to $300 for a professionally done, custom matte & frame.


----------



## ruggedshutter

I just checked my price sheet and that's roughly where my pricing is at for the print.  The frame itself for that size of a print can run you close to $100, let alone the matting and framing of the print.



tirediron said:


> WAY too cheap.  I would be around $80 for the print only, and probably closer to $300 for a professionally done, custom matte & frame.


----------



## vintagesnaps

You don't just price for materials and equipment - you're charging for your ability, the time you've spent learning photography skills, your time taking and processing your photos, workshops you've attended or books you've read, etc. etc.

Pricing may vary depending on where you live. You could look at American Society of Media Photographers or PPA but they're in the US so I don't know how relevant their info. would be for you. Try going to galleries or art fairs or craft shows etc. and see how photographers and artists are pricing matted prints, framed prints, etc. to get an idea of the price range.


----------



## KmH

Yep, you also charge for your time and talent.

What kind of prints? Chromogenic, inkjet, canvas?
On what kind of print paper?
With what kind of finish?
What kind of framing?

For a large matte finish chromogenic print on Kodak Endura paper of photos I made of people in my studio I charged $0.50 per square inch.
16" x 12" = 192 sq in so $96 for the print + framing.
Other print papers, like metallic or fine art inkjet papers, and other printing methods/media were priced higher.

Using markup pricing, _at least_ 300% for framed big prints in a simple frame with no mat between the print and basic glazing.


----------



## desertrattm2r12

I'll level with you -- the market is insane. Aside from how great your photos are and how desirable they are to a large number of people -- there's how much the frame cost, how much the print cost, how much time you put into it, how much time you spend schelpping the prints around to various venues. French restaurants seem to get by with way overpricing food but fast food joints do not. What are you selling, burgers or filet mignon flambe? Are you selling out of the trunk of your Rolls Royce or your 15-year-old Toyota? How you present the goods has a lot to do with the price is what I am saying. You'd think the bottom line is the photo but I have news for you. I love the idea of charging several times what your total costs are but will the local market stand for it? In real estate they do "comps." They try to figure out what a comparable property (three bedrooms, 1800 sf, a pool, etc.) in a similar neighborhood goes for. What is a similar frame and photo going for in your neck of the woods? Presuming the same level of competence with the camera. It might not be pretty. Are you showing them in the best possible venue? Will the colors match what colors are popular for living room couches this year? Aaargh. But hang in there. Keep the briain working every minute and find a niche. Maybe you can tell 'em you Paint With Lightening or your 17-year-old Rebel is the world's finest camera. That stuff works!


----------



## CdTSnap

Thanks guys

This was the print




On the Wharf by Chris Turner, on Flickr

And the frame was just a basic one. Next time I think ill say $200


----------



## desertrattm2r12

Nice photo. The print is worth what you can get for it but $200 sounds cheap to me.


----------



## KmH

CdTSnap said:


> Thanks guys
> This was the print


Did you clean up (edit out) the image sensor dust bunnies in the sky before having it printed?
The photo also has a strong magenta color cast. Is that intentional?


----------



## CdTSnap

Yeah I put the magenta in there, liked the look of it


----------



## desertrattm2r12

If I were in the market I would not buy it without the magenta cast.


----------



## AdrianBeaky

desertrattm2r12 said:


> If I were in the market I would not buy it without the magenta cast.



I agree. The magenta cast adds something extra to the photo. Can't quite put my finger on it. If I saw it in someones living room, it would feel warm and inviting. I've seen many similar shots like this at people's houses and they all look the same to me. The magenta definitely adds to the aesthetics of the shot.

In terms of the pricing, I feel 100 was a little low. Like someone else said, 200-300% markup sounds about right. Though I sold 2 prints for like 150 one time just because I wanted/needed the money. I just doubled the price of the frames and prints. In retrospect, that was a mistake. But I was just starting out and didn't know what my skill was worth. Now, I'd charge probably closer to 200 for the print. But you live and learn


----------

